# Need a float partner? Need a shuttle? Post your upcoming Trips here!



## Semi-Pro

I would like to Float the tunnel section of the Etowah. Anyone   
up for it?
I would also Like to float the Coosa, Toccoa, And upper Hooch. Or any other river for that matter. I am always interested in floating new water and making new friends.
 I have found that several other people are interested in the same so you can post them here. Thanks, hope this helps some. Hopefully the mods will make this a sticky.


----------



## olered

Would love to do lower Toccoa or Hooch below Buford. Fished both areas before just never floated in a kayak down them. Have a truck could haul two kayaks or more with a trailer.


----------



## Semi-Pro

I have a truck with a rack and can haul at least 4. I have fished both, lower Toccoa and the Hooch. Both are great trips and would love to go back. I will try and post a date on my next trip as soon as I can figure out my work schedule.


----------



## SanfordGoPro

Hooch float this Wednesday 8:00am at buford dam. If you need to leave a car at settles bridge we will be there at 7:45.


----------



## suchesbowhunter

Striper on Nottely Saturday (7/19/2014) am.  anyone interested? It will be a good time.


----------



## PopPop

SanfordGoPro said:


> Hooch float this Wednesday 8:00am at buford dam. If you need to leave a car at settles bridge we will be there at 7:45.



It was a great trip, Thanks Brian and Nick!


----------



## SanfordGoPro

*Hooch float completed*

I can speak for nick as well in saying it was our pleasure to host you guys yesterday. We had a great time! We caught plenty of fish, saw the river get stocked by dnr, I showed everybody the right and wrong way to do the 20 rock with two different approaches to the rapid and the weather was perfect.  For the next Wednesday float trip we will take you guys and anybody else who wants to go on a different section. I did post a video on my you tube page of the trip. I would post it here but elfii has already scolded me for using links instead of embedded videos. I post mostly from my iPhone and cannot find a way to get the embedded code copied just yet. Maybe I will post it when I'm at home on my desktop. If you want to see it before then you can find my YouTube page by searching brian sanford channel in the YouTube search bar


----------



## Semi-Pro

SanfordGoPro said:


> I can speak for nick as well in saying it was our pleasure to host you guys yesterday. We had a great time! We caught plenty of fish, saw the river get stocked by dnr, I showed everybody the right and wrong way to do the 20 rock with two different approaches to the rapid and the weather was perfect.  For the next Wednesday float trip we will take you guys and anybody else who wants to go on a different section. I did post a video on my you tube page of the trip. I would post it here but elfii has already scolded me for using links instead of embedded videos. I post mostly from my iPhone and cannot find a way to get the embedded code copied just yet. Maybe I will post it when I'm at home on my desktop. If you want to see it before then you can find my YouTube page by searching brian sanford channel in the YouTube search bar


That sounds great, wish I could have made it but I have to work during the week. Your site looks good too.


----------



## elfiii

SanfordGoPro said:


> Maybe I will post it when I'm at home on my desktop. If you want to see it before then you can find my YouTube page by searching brian sanford channel in the YouTube search bar



I'm all over it like a cheap suit Brian.  I like swimming but I just like to choose when I'm going to do it.

Hope you get the embed code thingy fixed.


----------



## SanfordGoPro

*Anybody want to do the Toccoa This Sunday!*


----------



## Semi-Pro

Nice video, Hate that you got wet. I still don't see the big deal with the 20 rock, maybe I just got lucky. I am interested in the Toccoa But it would be LAST minute before I know anything. Upper or lower? I was thinking of floating the Flint from 18 to the Bluff on Sat. we will see how the weather does first.


----------



## shoalieStalker

looking for a partner to fish the hooch below westpoint or maybe a creek in the Columbus area either tomorrow morning (Saturday) or sunday morning


----------



## Semi-Pro

Anyone doing a float this sat? I would like to float some Cold water and catch some trout, but worst case The flint is right down the road.


----------



## PopPop

Ok I am ready to do another trout trip on the hooch, Wednesday or Thursday. any takers?


----------



## SanfordGoPro

*Wednesday Thursday*

I would go again this Wednesday but I'll be in destin trying to catch some kings, grouper and the rest. Def the following week.


----------



## PopPop

SanfordGoPro said:


> I would go again this Wednesday but I'll be in destin trying to catch some kings, grouper and the rest. Def the following week.



Lucky Guy. give me a shout when you get back?


----------



## Semi-Pro

Upper Flint on Sat.  hwy 18 to the Bluff.


----------



## Semi-Pro

Floated Bluff to 36, Took 7 hrs with heavy fishing, molena gauge was at 4.75 this morning and hwy 36 gauge was at 7ft. River was easily passable with a kayak, but not so with a canoe. Fishing was fair-good. Lots of people on the river. I would say the most I have seen to date. It is getting very popular and crowded.


----------



## SanfordGoPro

I didn't get any takers for striper fishing on wednesday anybody have a float they want to do this wednesday? Im down to do whatever


----------



## suchesbowhunter

I wish I could go on Wen but I don't get off until 0830 and then have to put new tires on the truck.  I have a few weeks off at the end of the month so ill be on the water a lot.  I will throw some stuff up here when I figure out where we are going to go. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## Semi-Pro

Anyone interested in the Etowah tunnel run yet?


----------



## PopPop

With all of the rain the local flows are swollen and muddy. I did talk to some guys coming off of the Hooch below West Point, who claimed to have caught over 200 bass and bream. That might be a good float. There may be the need for an Alabama license though. And the Generation schedule could interfere.
This is all within a couple of miles of Interstate 85 at West Point Ga.
If anyone is interested, I will find out about the license and gen schedule.


----------



## Semi-Pro

When? I have caught some hybrids out of there. I was bank fishing and had to have Alabama license. Can't remember if you need one in a boat.


----------



## Pastorj

*Clarkshill*

I'm always looking for someone to fish the lake with me. If you're interested shoot me a message.

I've got the stripers/hybrids in the zone at the moment and have been killing the catfish.







Headed out in the morning.


----------



## fish hawk

PopPop said:


> With all of the rain the local flows are swollen and muddy. I did talk to some guys coming off of the Hooch below West Point, who claimed to have caught over 200 bass and bream. That might be a good float. There may be the need for an Alabama license though. And the Generation schedule could interfere.
> This is all within a couple of miles of Interstate 85 at West Point Ga.
> If anyone is interested, I will find out about the license and gen schedule.





Semi-Pro said:


> When? I have caught some hybrids out of there. I was bank fishing and had to have Alabama license. Can't remember if you need one in a boat.



http://www.gofishgeorgia.com/node/1301


----------



## Semi-Pro

I think we still need a section for fishing trips, This sticky is good but people want to have their own title on the thread.


----------



## suchesbowhunter

Going to lake Nottely in the morning.  Anyone want to go?


----------



## SanfordGoPro

Anyone want to trout fish the hooch this Tuesday or Wednesday morning. 7:30 to 12:00 Duluth area. Abbots bridge to medlock bridge. Or McGinnis ferry to abbots bridge.


----------



## Semi-Pro

Oh I want to, but work is getting in the way of my weekday fishing schedule. Good luck, That is some of my favorite water.


----------



## PopPop

SanfordGoPro said:


> Anyone want to trout fish the hooch this Tuesday or Wednesday morning. 7:30 to 12:00 Duluth area. Abbots bridge to medlock bridge. Or McGinnis ferry to abbots bridge.



I can go on Wednesday.


----------



## SanfordGoPro

I think for this thread and others it would be nice to see the most current post on the first page with the old ones on the following pages. Just a thought


----------



## PopPop

SanfordGoPro said:


> I think for this thread and others it would be nice to see the most current post on the first page with the old ones on the following pages. Just a thought



Agreed.


----------



## SanfordGoPro

Wednesday fishing trip has been set for McGinnis ferry to abbots bridge. Meeting at abbots bridge park around 7:30 to drop some cars. See y'all there


----------



## Semi-Pro

SanfordGoPro said:


> I think for this thread and others it would be nice to see the most current post on the first page with the old ones on the following pages. Just a thought





PopPop said:


> Agreed.



X 3, Is this something I can do or does it have to be done by a mod?


----------



## elfiii

SanfordGoPro said:


> I think for this thread and others it would be nice to see the most current post on the first page with the old ones on the following pages. Just a thought



User CP>Settings and Options>Edit Options>Thread Display Options>Thread Display Mode - select "Linear - Newest First".

Warning - it's an all or none proposition.


----------



## SanfordGoPro

*Hooch Saturday morning 11-8-14 dam to settles.*

Dam to settles float trip planned for this Saturday nov 7 from buford dam to settles bridge. If you want to drop a car at settles bridge and have your kayak brought to the launch at buford dam you need To be there by 7:45. 3 people going so far.


----------



## SanfordGoPro

*Open tourney on Lanier this weekend*

Who's going. Keith bridge road access point.


----------



## Chap

*Fishing Trip Fridays - Open Invitation.*

I am off on Friday-Sunday each week.  Friday makes for a nice fishing day, but Saturday and Sunday are also possibilites as well.  If any of you are open on any Friday and want to get together for a float, just let me know by replying here or sending me a PM.

I really want to learn how to fish the inshore saltwater marshes we have.  I have some experience with saltwater fishing, but mainly from the beach.  So if some of you more knowledgeable folks could show me how to get the job done inshore so I can load my Sea Ghost down with flounder fillets, that would be great.  Just shoot me a PM and we'll get together.

I live near Savannah, but day trips and overnighters are cool too.  So if you want to fish somewhere else in the state, let me know.  I may surprise you buy showing up out of nowhere to fish with you.  I really want to get up to North GA and fish Lake Burton from my yak.

Also, if you want to come explore some of the areas I know best, just shoot me a PM.  I grew up along the Ogeechee River and know Ebenezer Creek like it's my favorite book.  If you guys want to come explore those areas I'd be happy to show you some nice scenery, big gators, bowfin, and chain pickerel.  Also, George L. Smith state park is an amazing place to explore.  Fishing is so-so, but the place is beautiful.

So, if you ever need a partner for a weekend trip, or feel like showing me a new spot, or need help with a shuttle in South GA, hit me up.


----------



## Chap

Anyone up for some inshore salt water this Saturday, 3/7?  Shoot me a PM if you are.  I am leaning towards Skidaway but I am very open to suggestions.


----------



## Chap

If you are up for some kayak fishing on Mother's Day, I'll be putting in at Thunderbolt and hunting specks and reds.  Probably launching about 11:00 AM.  PM if you want a float partner.


----------



## dave21182

Navarre, Fl Jun13-20.

Anyone down there with Kayaks wanna go with anyone, PM me.
I'm mostly looking for kings on the sea side...


----------



## Chap

Friday or Saturday, 7/10 and 7/11, I'll be on the Canoochee near Claxton.  I am going to launch from Nevils-Daisy road.  Any one want to come fish with me?  Shoot me a PM.


----------



## divineatwa

*Satilla Float Partner*

Looking to float the Satilla River between Jamestown and 84 bridge at Waycross. I will be fishing for redbreast and bass. It's a little over 8 river miles. Pm me if interested.


----------



## SanfordGoPro

The Toccoa below Blue Ridge Dam is fishing decent. Several of us went Sunday.  The hooch below buford dam is the better choice right now for this late summer trout tailwater fishing.  We got rises from all three trout varieties in the morning.  After 10:30 am the trout would not come off the bottom. Staying in the deep pools and extra deep riffle runs.  Spinners were replaced with artificial Plastics on a carolina rig for the remainder of the day.


----------



## jabrooks07

Anyone in the Thomasville area paddle any rivers or creeks over here? Looking for some possible day trips or overnighters in the area


----------



## HydraYak

Anyone up for paddling the Hooch north of Atlanta this weekend?


----------



## General P

Hello all, I'm going to be camping on the mighty chattooga river next month. I'm pretty familiar with the river on sections 1, 2 and the first three miles of 3. I was originally planning on camping at a spot around the half way mark on section 2 that I've camped before. But this will leave me a lot of river to do Sunday. So as an alternate I was thinking on camping Dicks creek falls. Has anyone camped there ? The spot in question is about 100 yards or so up river of the Dicks creek falls rapid on the shelf that goes across the river proper. On the Georgia side I seem to remember a sandy beach area where I met some people a few years ago that hadn't boated in. From what I've read the trail starts on Sandy ford rd just before you get to the creek fording spot. And from there it is about 3 miles ? to dicks creek. Is there a way to reach that spot north of the rapid / waterfall from the main trail. I will be boating in but I have some friends that would prefer to hike in.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Hey, I like to canoe the Etowah above Allatoona, and I live in west Forsyth county. If you are going and need company hit me up via PM here. Thanks.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Semi-Pro said:


> I would like to Float the tunnel section of the Etowah. Anyone
> up for it?
> I would also Like to float the Coosa, Toccoa, And upper Hooch. Or any other river for that matter. I am always interested in floating new water and making new friends.
> I have found that several other people are interested in the same so you can post them here. Thanks, hope this helps some. Hopefully the mods will make this a sticky.



I've done the tunnel twice in a canoe. We put in at Castleberry Bridge and float to Hwy 136. It's a haul, best if the river is up some, like NOW.


----------



## Semi-Pro

Mike223 said:


> New to site, new to kayaking i live in Woodstock, if anyone needs company fishing pm me. I've been to Lake Acworth and Allatoona but want to do some river fishing. Not picky on where within hr of Woodstock and Im fine with it Etowah, Hooch, Toccoa etc... Don't matter. Love fishing for trout and want to fish for bass and striper. Free most Fri, Sat, Sundays and have a truck and plenty of straps for multiple kayaks.


Welcome to the site.


----------



## Fishermanzaza

Anybody want to fish the ocmulgee river for some shoal bass in the upcoming weeks


----------



## RootConservative

Fishermanzaza said:


> Anybody want to fish the ocmulgee river for some shoal bass in the upcoming weeks


Where are you putting in at?


----------



## Ajohnson0587

I'm hitting Allatoona in the morning if anyone wants to join. I'll be putting in off Bells Ferry Rd near the Little River marina at the public launch.


----------



## Pbase55

Anyone up for an upper Sweetwater float next weekend?


----------



## Semi-Pro

Ill be in port st. Joe.
But that sounds like fun.
Im glad this thread is getting some use again


----------



## Pbase55

Upper Sweetwater float 8/30
If anyone wants to join


----------



## RootConservative

If this hurricane doesn't hit home (Florida) this weekend I'm planning on putting in in Hawkinsville and floating down to Jacksonville.  I'm a first responder at work so depending on hurricane.


----------



## Fishermanzaza

Gogators1856 said:


> Where are you putting in at?


We could put in at the access off of smith mill road and float down to wise creek?


----------



## Semi-Pro

Fishermanzaza said:


> We could put in at the access off of smith mill road and float down to wise creek?


Good to see that they reopened that ramp as of sept 6th. I may make a trip down this wknd


----------



## Ajohnson0587

Anyone want to fish Lanier or Alatoona this weekend? Not sure what day as of yet but most likely on Saturday. I'm Coming up From the South Side (McDonough), going to be my first trip since the monsoon rolled in months ago.


----------



## fishfryer

Gogators1856 said:


> If this hurricane doesn't hit home (Florida) this weekend I'm planning on putting in in Hawkinsville and floating down to Jacksonville.  I'm a first responder at work so depending on hurricane.


After you make the Atlantic near Brunswick you'll have a long paddle to St Johns River and upstream to Jacksonville.


----------



## Seanote

Fishing Little Tybee tomorrow is anyone is interested.


----------



## Semi-Pro

Seanote said:


> Fishing Little Tybee tomorrow is anyone is interested.


I'm a long way from tybee, but I have always wanted to paddle a kayak over there. Sounds like fun. Be safe and good luck


----------



## Seanote

I have too and have never done it. I am looking forward to some redfish action.


----------



## Ajohnson0587

Planning to fish Juliette or High Falls Saturday after the rain moves out around 8am, if anyone wants to join send me a PM.


----------



## Ajohnson0587

Fishing the southend of Lanier in the morning, if anyone wants to join in.


----------

